# Tremolo Pedals



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm thinking of selling my nobels tremolo and upgrading to either the catalinbread semaphore or the tonefactor swampthang, although i have also heard good things about the voodoo lab trem.

have any of you folks found the trem pedal of your dreams that you'd like to recommend?


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

The only dedicated trem pedal I had was the EH Pulsar. Very good, I got it for like 90 bucks at L&M. It had two issues. It didnt do the slow (Slow rate, high depth) well and it developed the ticking sound when off. So I sold it.
Since I just love trem I had to have one but was not ready to spend 150+ USD on one single effect.
Meanwhile I got a used Yamaha Magicstomp for like 100 USD.
I have listened to clips of various trems on the makers' websites so I know what they are capable of and also various recordings. 
This thing can do anything a good trem should do and maybe more (since I havent fully explored it).
Not to mention it has excellent modulations, delays , reverbs.
It has issues but for the sound quality it kills the Line6 MM4 I had and compares very well to analog effects I used before.
So for now my trem gas is gone.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

So David,

Did you get a trem?

I am getting my gas back.
Maybe I should just buy an amp which has one.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Scott's got almost every tremolo....
http://axeandyoushallreceive.com/

I have an Aussie Sherlock here.....combined with a TIP third handevilGuitar: 

bad tremolo sucks

the only thing better than a great tremolo is .....2 great tremolos(asynchronous prefered )....very trippy .....in series or in parallel or in loops or on different effect chains.

afaik, there's an area51 bias trem at Capsule....mods the amp though. Bias trem is the real deal and only a few new amps have it (Savage, Juke, ToneKing, +?)

Andy


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jaggery said:


> So David,
> Did you get a trem?
> I am getting my gas back.
> Maybe I should just buy an amp which has one.



...not yet, but if i do, it will be the cusack tap-a-whirl, the only trem pedal with tap tempo. a bit pricey, so i'll have to sell something first.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

Jaggery said:


> Maybe I should just buy an amp which has one.


man, U need to check out the victoria amp reverberato.
tube vibrato and 3 knob reverb in a tweed head case.
super yummy.
they show up on eBay every now and then.
did i say SUPER yummy?


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...not yet, but if i do, it will be the cusack tap-a-whirl, the only trem pedal with tap tempo.


The Line 6 trem does tap as well.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I've used the Demeter Tremulator for a few years and I'm very pleased with it. It's small, doesn't take much space on the pedal board, gets real slow and deep. 
Yeah I LOVE trem. Really if it comes down to it, trem and a nice tape echo are my favorite "would rather not do without" effects.

Although, you can't beat the "phase shifter" trem in most old brown Fender amps. Sounds like a Univibe when slow and deep. Now, if some pedal manufacturer would make one of them....whooo weee...trem nirvana.
Does anyone know of this????

Cheers
Pete


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

My favourite trem is in my Super Reverb.:wave: 

CT.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The trem I'm most impressed with is a model contained in my Vox Tonelab SE.

I honestly don't even remember which trem it's modeled after, but it's thick, intense and easy to control.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The trem I'm most impressed with is a model contained in my Vox Tonelab SE.
> I honestly don't even remember which trem it's modeled after, but it's thick, intense and easy to control.



...i am SO tempted by the tonelab se.

is there anything you don't like about it?

-david


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i am SO tempted by the tonelab se.
> 
> is there anything you don't like about it?
> 
> -david




Can't think of anything.

I've been using mine for about a year. I use it direct to PA and use the monitors to hear myself (works like a charm). I also recorded an entire album with it direct to console.


Frankly if anything, it's overkill in terms of the variety of sounds available. I'm just scratching the surface.

www.tmkb.com


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

*Diy*

I'm currently building a Trem pedal which circuitry is based on the EHX Pulsar.
I used better quality components, including the op-amp...once I finish it, I'll let you guys know how it sounds.


----------



## RadioDaze (Jun 2, 2006)

Have any of you used the ElectroHarmonix "Wiggler" tremolo pedal? It's their trem pedal thats a step up from the Pulsar, as it's equiped with a couple preamp tubes. It's a little more pricey, but it looks wicked. Im looking for that creamy "Starflyer 59" tremolo sound. Any feedback would rock, thanks guys.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

RadioDaze said:


> Im looking for that creamy "Starflyer 59" tremolo sound. Any feedback would rock, thanks guys.


http://guitargeek.com/rigview/546/

I wouldn't be surprised if it's been modified though. Keeley does a TR-2 mod that's apparently quite good


----------



## RadioDaze (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey thanks for the tip bro, thats a great website.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I tried the Catalinbread Semaphore and its fantastic. Really versatile and sounds good at all the settings I tried. I cheaped out and got a used 2 knob Voodoo Lab Tremelo. I dont really like it that much and it has since been dumped from my board.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Cusack Tap-A-Whirl. Tap tempo is a must for me when it comes to Tremolo effect. TAW is fully programmable and you can save tempo and other settings with each waveform, even so, it's analog and sounds awesome. Also has cool tempo ramp-up and ramp-down function when tempo switch is held down. True-bypass as well.
Here's the link:
http://www.cusackmusic.com/?page=details&type=Products&item=Tap-A-Whirl

Scott (Axe And You Shall Receive) is the Canadian dealer for Cusack Music.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...not yet, but if i do, it will be the cusack tap-a-whirl, the only trem pedal with tap tempo. a bit pricey, so i'll have to sell something first.


I really, really like the Cusack, but the empress also does tap tempo and it is Canuck made.


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

Definitely check out the Empress Tremolo (axeandyoushallreceive sells them). It gets great reviews and is as versatile as a tremolo as there is. I'd say people consider it just as good as the Semaphore or the Cusack. It has tap tempo as well.

I think they're actually based out of Ottawa. Give them a look.


----------

